# How to tell if the birds are in range?



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

You go 10 birds with 12 shots from a 28 gauge!



All joking aside, over 60 ducks, 20 geese, a swan and a fall gobbler with the 28 this fall.

Folks if you learn your ability, your guns/loads/chokes ability you will do far better!

Stay within those abilities and pound them boys.

Good luck to all the rest of this season.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

That's a nice tailgate shot!

Hamern Care to share a recipe or 2 of your favorite 28 loads? I would like to try some non toxic loads for my 28s. Thanks


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow... thats flat out amazing!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

These Utah birds? I didn't think there was snow yet.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice! I just wish that they didn't gouge for 28 gauge steel. It's a pisser to spend $15/box for shells that have just 5/8 ounce of 6s. I paid $8/box for the Federal 20 gauge #4s. For me that's the sweet all around waterfowl load, ducks and geese. The 20 gauge Xpert load of 6s has 3/4 ounce of steel and is a reliable killer for decoying birds. Hard to beat at $7/box.

I was talking to a guy yesterday who used the 28 gauge Xpert load in Canada. He told me he killed something like 8 Canadas, 8 mallards and 7 snows with it one day.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> Nice! I just wish that they didn't gouge for 28 gauge steel.


If you're only shooting a box or two a year, isn't worth it, but if you're going to shoot lots of ducks like shovelers, get yourself a reloader. You can make a box of steel 28ga way better than anything you can buy for about $6.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> These Utah birds? I didn't think there was snow yet.


Utah's a big state, just because there is no snow in the cache valley didn't mean it wasn't snowing in other parts of the state yesterday.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

JerryH said:


> That's a nice tailgate shot!
> 
> Hamern Care to share a recipe or 2 of your favorite 28 loads? I would like to try some non toxic loads for my 28s. Thanks


Steel or high density? Let me know which ones you want.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

toasty said:


> If you're only shooting a box or two a year, isn't worth it, but if you're going to shoot lots of ducks like shovelers, get yourself a reloader. You can make a box of steel 28ga way better than anything you can buy for about $6.


This, the ducks were shot with steel 4's at over 1400 fps and the geese with high density loads. Definitely worth rolling your own.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

hamernhonkers said:


> Steel or high density? Let me know which ones you want.


 I would like to try both if you don't mind sharing the data. Thanks


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

JerryH said:


> I would like to try both if you don't mind sharing the data. Thanks


You can get the data from Ballistic products. Call them up and tell them you want data for the TPS28 wad. They have some great HW13 and ITX data and a couple decent steel loads. While you're there, pick up a copy of KPY Shotshell Ballisitics. :grin:


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

toasty said:


> You can get the data from Ballistic products. Call them up and tell them you want data for the TPS28 wad. They have some great HW13 and ITX data and a couple decent steel loads. While you're there, pick up a copy of KPY Shotshell Ballisitics. :grin:


 I bought BPI's Status of Steel manual and found it very disappointing. Only 9 loads printed for the 28, all but 1 load is for their MultiHull. Nothing for 
Win HS or Rem hulls.

toasty Did they give you any data for the TPS28 or HV28 wad in a HS hull?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

toasty said:


> If you're only shooting a box or two a year, isn't worth it, but if you're going to shoot lots of ducks like shovelers, get yourself a reloader. You can make a box of steel 28ga way better than anything you can buy for about $6.


I only use my 28s for ducks on the ice because they're too nice to take out in the mud. This about the best limit I can imagine, taken with factory 6s:





I have enough 28 gauge Xpert steel to last a long time at the rate I shoot them. I also have enough 12 gauge and 20 gauge steel on hand to finish my hunting career, so 
I won't be loading for waterfowl anytime soon.



hamernhonkers said:


> This, the ducks were shot with steel 4's at over 1400 fps and the geese with high density loads. Definitely worth rolling your own.


HH, you demonstrate what the 28 gauge is capable of when using carefully handloaded shells. I like using factory loads because one must exercise a fair amount of discipline in shot selection. I think it adds just a bit higher degree of difficulty. Either way, the mighty 28 is the ultimate cool waterfowl gauge.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> I bought BPI's Status of Steel manual and found it very disappointing. Only 9 loads printed for the 28, all but 1 load is for their MultiHull. Nothing for
> Win HS or Rem hulls.
> 
> toasty Did they give you any data for the TPS28 or HV28 wad in a HS hull?


Jerry, I think the HS hull is lower volume than the multi hull. Do you think a regular wad would work with Nice Shot, ITX, or whatever they call it?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler213 said:


> Jerry, I think the HS hull is lower volume than the multi hull. Do you think a regular wad would work with Nice Shot, ITX, or whatever they call it?


 Well that's what I was hoping to find out. I would hate to scour the barrels on my fine CZ lol. I would probably only load a couple of boxes a year anyways. I don't want to buy a gross of MultiHulls or Cheddites for that. But on the other hand The 20ga was so much in Canada this year a 28 might be the icing on the cake.

Any loading data for the HS or Nitro gold hulls with steel or ITX shot would be greatly appreciated


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Well that's what I was hoping to find out. I would hate to scour the barrels on my fine CZ lol. I would probably only load a couple of boxes a year anyways. I don't want to buy a gross of MultiHulls or Cheddites for that. But on the other hand The 20ga was so much in Canada this year a 28 might be the icing on the cake.
> 
> Any loading data for the HS or Nitro gold hulls with steel or ITX shot would be greatly appreciated


Rich used his in Canada this year and loved it. Both you and he are better shots than I, so I'll be sticking with the M2.

What the heck should I do with the 8 cases of 12 gauge steel in my basement?


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

paddler213 said:


> Rich used his in Canada this year and loved it. Both you and he are better shots than I, so I'll be sticking with the M2.
> 
> *What the heck should I do with the 8 cases of 12 gauge steel in my basement?*


You know, I'd sacrifice and take those off your hands, if you'd like.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

JerryH said:


> I would like to try both if you don't mind sharing the data. Thanks


Everything I am loading and have data for, is for chedetti or fiocci hulls. I will send it to you if you like but I have not seen any data with the tps wads and sts, goldmedal, or AAHS hulls yet.


----------

